# Networking not happening [solved]

## microtechno

Hi

I have a Dell Inspiron 8200, yes it is old(er) but it works. The onboard Lan does not work, it comes up as eth0. It didnt work in the boot cd and hasnt worked for me in Windows. I have a dual boot which is working fine. I know that it is probably a hardware issue but if anyone knows anything please do tell.

But that is not my main issue.

I was able to connect using my PCMCIA card in the minimal cd, and it worked. I have added all the options as per the instruction handbook for PCMCIA in the Kernel. It was coming up using ifconfig as "eth2" so I set up the config file for eth0 and eth2. eth0 goes to fall back because it doesnt work (hardware as stated) but i have nothing on my PCMCIA. It does not show a light on the switch so there is not connection present (so not cabling issue)

I am using the card at the moment in windows to send this. i need windows for some of my uni software.

Also if somone could help me it would be good to get wifi going. I am not sure how to understand the handbook. But i need to get my pcmcia going before hand so that the software can be emerged.

Thank you in advance.

MicrotechnoLast edited by microtechno on Tue Jul 17, 2007 1:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RayDude

 *microtechno wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> I have a Dell Inspiron 8200, yes it is old(er) but it works. The onboard Lan does not work, it comes up as eth0. It didnt work in the boot cd and hasnt worked for me in Windows. I have a dual boot which is working fine. I know that it is probably a hardware issue but if anyone knows anything please do tell.
> 
> But that is not my main issue.
> ...

 

I have an 8200. It use to run Gentoo, now running windows for my daughter so no more Gentoo. I'm going based on my memory.

For the internal WLAN card, open up its port on the bottom (single screw) and make sure its antennae connection is good, and try re-seating the card (shut down, turn over, remove screw, flip out tabs, card pops up, remove card, check ant, push card into connector, push card down, audible click). Its on the bottom, its a removable BCM card very likely.

As for your pcmcia:

1. you have to make sure you have pcmcia loaded, it sounds like you do. To make sure type this:

```
lspci
```

Post the results here.

```
lsmod
```

Post the results here.

I'm trying to remember the name of the pcmcia driver... Can't off the top of my head....

Once you get that driver loaded, then you need a driver for your card. If its coming up as ETH2 then chances are you have one.

Please keep in mind there is an onboard ethernet which is likely ETH0. The onboard 802.11b card may come up as wlan0. If its Broadcom you may need to get firmware for it.

The lspci above will tell you what kind of wireless card is plugged into your pcmcia slot. Once we know that, we'll be able to determine which driver to use...

Raydude

----------

## microtechno

Hi

thank for the reply. Sorry for my delayed reponce. I have have been doing my uni exams.

The wireless works in windows, so i know that it isnt hardware. But the onboard 3com ethernet hasnt ever worked so i have to use the pcmcia card.

Here is the output that you wanted. (removed some things) like host bridge, usb etc.

```
lspci

~

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)

~

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 42)

~

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controler (rev 02)

~

02:00.0 Ethernet controlled: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)

02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4451 PC card CardBus Controller

02:01.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4451 PC card CardBus Controller

~

02:03.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtex Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139 C+ (rev 10)

```

I have included the modem because it is i think the same device.

Hope that this helps.

Microtehno

Edit: Here are the results of lsmod they are from the minimal cd, thought that would be more helpfull

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  170912  12

8139too                15872  0

8139cp                 13184  0

pcmcia                 21292  0

firmware_class          5120  1 pcmcia

yenta_socket           17036  3

rsrc_nonstatic          7552  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            20628  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

eth1394                12548  0

3c59x                  28584  0

mii                     3968  3 8139too,8139cp,3c59x

rt2500                147812  0

slamr                 347688  0

rtc                     7476  0

tg3                    88324  0

e1000                  90432  0

nfs                    85180  0

lockd                  41352  1 nfs

sunrpc                 99644  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   143340  0

dm_mirror              13008  0

dm_mod                 31896  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                4868  0

sata_mv                11656  0

ata_piix                8072  0

ahci                   11268  0

sata_qstor              4996  0

sata_vsc                4100  0

sata_uli                3204  0

sata_sis                3844  0

sata_sx4                8452  0

sata_nv                 4740  0

sata_via                4868  0

sata_svw                3844  0

sata_sil24              8708  0

sata_sil                5384  0

sata_promise            6276  0

libata                 61460  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   15364  0

ohci1394               24880  0

ieee1394               53176  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8320  0

usbhid                 29792  0

ohci_hcd               13572  0

uhci_hcd               15240  0

usb_storage            57280  0

ehci_hcd               19976  0

usbcore                78084  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

Edit(2): I just ran lsmod on gentoo with (not off the cd) and this is all that came up

```
Module                  Size  Used by
```

That is not good. I am not sure but this means that i have not configured the modules correctly in the kernel....?

----------

## RayDude

You have an RT2500.

You can see the minimal CD loaded it (a miracle as far as wireless goes to have a minimal CD enable it).

You need to build a customized kernel, have you done that before? Its a down and dirty process that gets you right into the kernel.

I wouldn't use genkernel if I were you but then I've never used genkernel.

There's a good guide on kernel configuration at gentoo-wiki.com.

The good news is your card is supported, its just a matter of configuring it.

Once you get the module loading, then configuring wireless is a bit of a hassle as well, especially if you want reasonable security like WPA_PSK.

Oh but wait, you said the minipci doesn't work, right?

The other network controller is: 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtex Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139 C+ (rev 10) 

Let me do a google...

Raydude

----------

## RayDude

According to the realtek web site that wireless card is also supported by the kernel.

So you just need to enable it.

Check out how to build your own kernel and then when you hit the wall, post back and ask questions.

I can walk you through this.

Raydude

----------

## microtechno

Hi

I did build my Kernel. Didn't use genkernel never have.   :Very Happy: 

My miniPCI does work. I can use the Ralink wireless perfectly. I hacked my laptop with a RP-SMA so i can attach big antennas to it.   :Cool: 

I shall see what i can do and play with.

I shall have a look through the kernel for the wireless. I think that i set something up for it. Not sure

Microtechno

EDIT: I just went through the kernel (not using the cd - not sure if that is ok) but there was nothing that i found for wireless cards made by Ralink. There were options for pcmcia cards, pci etc. I didnt enable any. Should I?

A little help here please.

----------

## RayDude

The Realtek 8139 is an Ethernet controller, not a wireless controller.

So I guess I was confused by your post. I thought you had a second wireless controller.

The 8139 is listed in the kernel under: 

Device Drivers -> Network device support -> Ethernet (10 or 100MBit) -> Realtek 8139

That should get the ethernet up and running.

Raydude

----------

## microtechno

The 3com Ethernet is set already in the kernel. The hardware for the 3com doesn't work.

I need to get the pcmcia working though. This is the one that I need.

3com - hardware doesnt work - dont worry about this (eth0 at the moment)

RaLink - wireless works in windows

Pcmcia - (dont know what one it is) works as eth2 from gentoo cd.

----------

## RayDude

If you have a second wireless adapter, its not listed in lspci (or you removed it by accident).

Maybe post the whole lspci...

I don't know what else to do.

Raydude

----------

## misterbob05

i cant be of any help but to clear things up for ray dude and i dont mean to sound like an ass

but what he is saying is that the pcimcia card that he is useing is an cabled card not wireless

so he needs to get the pcimcia drives going and the find the drivers for the spicific(sp???) card that he is using 

i am fairly new to this whole thing just trying to help where i can

----------

## microtechno

Yes, that is exactly it misterbob05

----------

## RayDude

 *microtechno wrote:*   

> Yes, that is exactly it misterbob05

 

in 'make menuconfig'

Go to: Bus options -> PCCARD

And turn all devices into [M] to make modules.

I know it works, I had that laptop. I just don't remember which one it is.

UDEV will load it automatically and then cardbus will be alive.

What I don't understand is: if cardbus doesn't work, how come the 8139 shows up...

Raydude

----------

## microtechno

that is the internal Ethernet, the 3com that is. (hardware is buggered on that)

----------

## RayDude

From your post above:

```
lspci

~

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)

~

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtex Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139 C+ (rev 10) 
```

The 3Com is the built in controller. My laptop has the same.

The Realtek 8139 has got to be a pcmcia card.

Raydude

----------

## microtechno

Hi

Sorry for the delay I have been in Melbourne for the past few days.

I have changed the settings to [M] as sugested. I had already set them to [*] so not compiled as modules but there. Shouldnt that work...? As per http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

I am testing that now.

----------

## microtechno

I have been playing around and discovered this

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by 

8139too                 25344 0

8139cp                  21504 0

yenta_socket         25484 1

rsrc_nonstatic        14464 1 yenta_socket
```

This is certainly a lot diffrent from the minimal cd's lsmod. That is everything above. It would appear that I might of configured something wrong. I am not sure what. I followed the handbook and configured the kernel as per the hardware.

any thoughts....anyone....

----------

## RayDude

 *microtechno wrote:*   

> I have been playing around and discovered this
> 
> ```
> lsmod
> 
> ...

 

The 8139 modules are loading, it should be working.

What does "ifconfig" say?

If it lists an eth1, then type this:

```
ifconfig eth1 up
```

If that returns without error, then type this:

```
dhcpcd eth1
```

If that works then networking is up all you have to do is create a /etc/init.d/net.eth1 symlink and you are good to go.

Let us know how it goes.

Raydude

----------

## microtechno

Hi

there is no eth1, shouldnt there be more modules though like

```

ipv6                  170912  12 

8139too                15872  0 

8139cp                 13184  0 

pcmcia                 21292  0 

firmware_class          5120  1 pcmcia 

yenta_socket           17036  3 

rsrc_nonstatic          7552  1 yenta_socket 

pcmcia_core            20628  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic 

eth1394                12548  0 

3c59x                  28584  0 

mii                     3968  3 8139too,8139cp,3c59x 

```

As i dont have any pcmcia modules loading it would appear.

Edit: I have been using 

```
modprobe -v 
```

 and trying to get some of the missing modules loaded. I managed to get 8139cp, pcmcia but that was it. Everything else gave me a 

```
FATAL: Module ... not found
```

----------

## RayDude

 *microtechno wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> there is no eth1, shouldnt there be more modules though like
> 
> ```
> ...

 

If you don't have 3c59x loaded then it may show up as eth0

Is there an eth0?

And since the drivers are loaded, I guess pcmcia is not important, but loading it won't hurt either.

Raydude

----------

## microtechno

I need the pcmcia though because that is the ethernet that i am using,

at the moment I am updating gentoo using the minimal cd. Chrooting and all that. (installing the graphics driver)

After enabling the modules using modprobe the pcmcia realtek came alive. the Light came on. But ifconfig didnt pick it up any ideas...?

I restarted, also tried ifconfig up etc, also went to init.d nothing there but eth0 the On board ethernet.

----------

## microtechno

Dont know if this will help. I was using the livecd and trying to get the ethernet working. This is what ifconfig says

```
livecd ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:DB:14:E2:F1

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x4c00

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:60:5D:51:7B

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::210:60ff:fe5d:517b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:70633 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:35380 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:98629565 (94.0 Mb)  TX bytes:3034654 (2.8 Mb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:592 (592.0 b)  TX bytes:592 (592.0 b)
```

This is what what i can get from the livecd enviro,

```
livecd ~ # /etc/init.d/net.

net.aol   net.eth0  net.eth1  net.eth2  net.eth3  net.eth4  net.lo

```

Come to the actual enviro (chrooted) i cant access eth2. I was able to emerge and update the computer but there was no eth2 in the init.d dir. Anyone know why?

```
livecd / # /etc/init.d/net.

net.eth0  net.lo

```

----------

## RayDude

Its coming up as eth2 on the livecd.

But you said with all the modules loaded on your gentoo ifconfig showed nothing?

Try making pcmcia compiled into the kernel and leave the other drivers as modules. That should cause pcmcia to activate first.

This is definitely a software configuration problem, but without the system in front of me its tough to debug.

You could also try compiling all the drivers into the kernel (including the on board ethernet controller).

Raydude

----------

## microtechno

I shall do that.

If there are any commands that you want me to run just say. I am more than happy to run through a list of them to get my system working. At the moment I am still running WinXP (dual boot) and i wanted to run Gentoo more. Plus I need it for some programming that I am doing. (making a robot)

----------

## RayDude

 *microtechno wrote:*   

> I shall do that.
> 
> If there are any commands that you want me to run just say. I am more than happy to run through a list of them to get my system working. At the moment I am still running WinXP (dual boot) and i wanted to run Gentoo more. Plus I need it for some programming that I am doing. (making a robot)

 

If the drivers are loaded, then ifconfig should show you an eth device.

Maybe you should load both ethernet drivers so you get two of them, I dunno which is better.

Once you get an eth device showing up, then its just a matter of activating it and setting up dhcp (assuming you have a router or dsl/cable modem):

```
ifconfig eth2 up

#(could be eth1, or eth0 too)

dhcpcd eth2
```

If that's not working the you need to type:

```
dmesg
```

And note any error messages from anything at the end of the dmesg output.

Paste it here and maybe I'll get a clue...

Heh.

Raydude

----------

## microtechno

Hi

When Gentoo boots all that it finds is eth0 and lo.

eth0 runns dhcpd then sets a static address. (the 3com that doesnt work)

the pcmcia doesnt even register with ifconfig or in the /etc/init.d/ dir.

This is what i got running:

```
dmesg

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.
```

There are about 30 on the screen, plus those before, that i cannot see.

Dont know what that means.

----------

## microtechno

Hi

Looking around and this is what i found

```
dmesg | grep 8139

8139cp 0000:07:00.0: This (id 10sec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp 0000:07:00.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

...

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe085c000, 00:10:60:5d:51:7b, IRQ 11

eth1:    Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'
```

and

```
dmesg | grep eth

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe085c000, 00:10:60:5d:51:7b, IRQ 11

eth1:    Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

eth0: setting half duplex
```

So i have removed the C+ in the kernel and rebooting. See what happens from here. I ran ifconfig -a but cant see the eth1 (know that it is there used grep) but i cant see what was above the screen.

----------

## RayDude

Leave the 8139 driver in the kernel.

Once you boot up and dmesg says it finds eth1, then you should be able to do an ifconfig and see eth1.

If you can't there must be an error message in dmesg (or maybe /var/log/messages, assuming you use syslog-ng).

What is the output of ifconfig?

Raydude

----------

## microtechno

Here is the ifconfig

```

lo        Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:0B:DB:14:E2:F1 

          inet addr:192.168.0.30 Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b) 

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xec00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback 

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b) 
```

I am getting the output now from /var/log/messages

Edit: I have the message file. I tried using pm but it was to big. I shall email it to you. if you send ur email.

----------

## microtechno

Hi

It is all solved now. The card was working with the driver but i hadnt activated it yet. A mate of mine who is very good with gentoo gave me some help. So it is all working now.

All that I needed to do was ifconfig up eth1 and then symlink eht1 and lo.

well it is all a learning curve.

thanks for the help raydude

I am now going to configure my wifi. using the handbook.

Microtechno out

----------

